# Need 1 inch fork advice



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I have this 1996 made for Cipollini Cannondale frame (photo is of BB; confirmed by Cannondale as made for Cipollini) that I have decided to go ahead and build up. It's 57CM and weighs 3 lbs exactly so I would like to use it as the starting point for a lightweight project (I know it's not the best starting point but I think it's reasonably light). Head tube is for 1 inch fork. What would be your recommendation for a lightweight fork to go along with this frame? 



Thanks!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Easton EC90SL*

I have a 2005 SL and an SLX, unfortunately the SLX doesn't come in one inch. My SL came in 333 grams before cutting and have been every bit as good as the Reynolds Ouzo Pro it replaced. To date I've put about 4,500 miles on this fork. I did go with the straight leg version although it does come in curved. The can be found new for a little over $200 on Ebay just make sure you get the 2005 or 2006 version.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

*2nd the Easton Recommendation*

Just got one for a Merckx that I have. Its nice. Colorado Cyclist had them on sale for a good price..


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Merckxman...I know my neighbor sold a C'dale Cipollini frame on eBay. Maybe you're the proud new owner? Do you know who/where you bought it? Just curious.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*If I recall,*

...it was a guy in CT. Maybe 2 years ago now...


jtferraro said:


> Merckxman...I know my neighbor sold a C'dale Cipollini frame on eBay. Maybe you're the proud new owner? Do you know who/where you bought it? Just curious.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

merckxman said:


> ...it was a guy in CT. Maybe 2 years ago now...


Yup - must be him! I'll have to confirm it was 2 years ago. Small world!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Thanks for advice...*

...I'm going to build it up little by little...


----------

